# Tangiers - Morocco



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*Tangier - Morocco*

Tangier or Tangiers (Tanja طنجة in Berber and Arabic, Tánger in Spanish, Tânger in Portuguese, and Tanger in French) is a city of northern Morocco with a population of 669,680 (2004 census). It lies on the North African coast at the western entrance to the Strait of Gibraltar where the Mediterranean meets the Atlantic Ocean off Cape Spartel. It is the capital of the Tangier-Tétouan Region.

Sources: www.skyscrapercity.com www.wikipedia.org


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice pics, CasaMor. Tangier its beautiful city...


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Thank you for the beautiful pictures. Tangiers looks clean and orderly.


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

Awesome! Nice city....i've never heard of it!


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

Is it the same Tanger as in the Bourne Ultimatum Movie? Because it was amazing there and here is even more!


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

rick123 said:


> Is it the same Tanger as in the Bourne Ultimatum Movie? Because it was amazing there and here is even more!


Yep, its the same.


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Oops doublepost sorry.


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Some more Tanger/Tangier pics  - Note this city is having a real estate + economy boom right now.

Source: FLICKR & GOOGLE


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

nice city... the streets seem to be rather empty though


----------



## NewOrleansRush (Aug 30, 2004)

Awesome pics. Tangier is beautiful.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

fettekatz said:


> nice city... the streets seem to be rather empty though


Maybe the person who took the pictures took them early in the morning!


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

CasaMor said:


> Maybe the person who took the pictures took them early in the morning!


might be  ... the shadows ae still long

I guess the heat is unbearable in the noon, so the morning is the only fresh and cool time of the day?


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Tangiers looks like Turkish coastal towns, there are amazing similarities. I'm sure I would feel at home there.


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

SOURCE: FLICKR


----------



## jpraln3 (Aug 2, 2007)

Very beautiful...


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

Truly mediterranean & arabic.


----------



## _Sha_ (Sep 13, 2006)

Architecture in Morocco, looks like south Spain


----------



## Dr.VitO (Aug 10, 2004)

nice


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

South Spain is Moroccan! Andalousia was part of Morocco in the past!


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice pics. Nice city


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

mmmmmmmmmm.... KitKat... makes a nice light snack!!


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

CasaMor said:


> South Spain *is* Moroccan! Andalousia was part of Morocco in the past!


was


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Metsada said:


> was


Old buildings and the mosques are Moroccan! That's the meaning !


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

of course


----------



## London21 (Aug 14, 2007)

what we are seeing is the new tangiers, how about its traditional side???


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

London21 said:


> what we are seeing is the new tangiers, how about its traditional side???


I didn't find any picture of the medina of Tangier, I will post it when i'll find it!


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source Flickr:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice pics! Thanks Muttie!
My limousine looks great! hihi


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Hmmm... mew pics  Nice pics too! :cheers:


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

beautifull city, nice people!!

i love tanger


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Me too!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Source: www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

LOVELY VIEW ! BEAUTIFUL


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Yes absolutly! The boat is going to Tarifa or Algeciras! 
I'll be in in some weeks!


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

casamor tanger must be so different the last time I was in tanger 1981 !!!!!! I remmenber it was a little city not that big no towers and dirty I was only 7 years old at the time but remmenber the city time for me to go back


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

It changed a lot since 1981 (I was born in 1986) ! U have to comeback to your country and visit it, it's an order! lol

The futur city center of Tanger:


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

ok of course I will !!! I will visit beautiful morocco and espacially tanger !!! me my family and some friends my lovely daughter will plan a trip there


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Try Marrakech! It's an amazing city now!


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

of course marrakech too I know I saw and heard that can not miss that


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source Google


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source Flickr:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice update


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

^^ My words .


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

tanger is an example of a " comeback city " success story let it get better and better king mohammed 6 had big postive inflence that is great


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

it already looks good but it will become much better!!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

I am in Spain, I will pass by Tangier next Monday to go to Casablanca!


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

nice casamor please take as many pictures of tanger and casablanca thanks !!


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Sorry boy, but south Spain, known as Al-Andalus was never a part of Morocco, where did you hear it?, Morocco was created in 1666 and Al Andalus disappeared in 1492, the same year that Spain discovered America and started its empire and the world power, in 756 became an independent emirate and in 929, because it was very very rich in economy, culture and art the governor decided to create a Caliphate, so in the world there were only two islamic empires, the islamic, with capital in Bagad and Al Andalus, in Córdoba, the people who lived here came from the rich old persian empire and Damasco, not from Morocco, but in 1031 the country was divided in 39 states, starting small civil wars, so some of these kingdoms invited almohades and almoravides, african etnias which founded Marrakech,(actual Morocco) to help them, but almost every andalusi reject of these because they were very uncultivated and brute, (andalusi people were very educated and rich), so they even destroyed a lot of palaces and andalusi villages, these etnias made the cuntry to enter in crisis, and in 1492 it desapeared, some centurys after this, Morocco appered as a country in 1666.
I just say this because to say something in a forum you just have to know what you're talking about, and not what someone want it to be


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Actually, they were in fact Moors, the actual people that live in Morocco now. So you are totally wrong, the persians never reached al andalus and they actually never been there. Thats why all the mosques and buildings have the same architecture as the buildings in Morocco. Persian art and architecture is very very different.

For your interests:



> Córdoba became the largest and richest city in Western Europe and one of the largest in the world. The Moors established universities in Andalusia, and cultivated scholarship, bringing together the greatest achievements of all of the civilizations they had encountered. During that period Moorish and Jewish scholars played a major part in reviving and contributing to Western astronomy, medicine, philosophy, and mathematics.





> Andalusia is known for its Moorish and Moorish influenced architecture. Notable examples include the Alhambra in Granada, the Mezquita in Córdoba, the Torre del Oro and Giralda towers. Other architectural styles include Mozarabic, such as the Reales Alcázares in Seville, and the Alcazaba in Málaga. Archaeological ruins include Medina Azahara, near Córdoba, and the Roman city of Itálica, near Seville, and at Palos de la Frontera, in the province of Huelva, the Andalusian port from which Columbus's expedition of discovery was launched.


The persian thing you talk about happened in 300-500 BC....and has nothing to do with the Moorish/Muslim period of South Spain.

Here you go:










Andalusia became rich because of the influence of Moors, because when they ruled that place, there was some kind of freedom of religion, they started universities, art was floorishing. Which got destroyed when the catholics took it back. After they took it back, the caliphate fell apart which was the end of that era.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

History is history...
More pics please


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

Gumball was passing one year through Morocco. Tanger - Fez - Marrakech.
As far I know, there were special preparations made on that trip - Moroccans seem to have very low quality gas, therefore you have to put octane additives to what you tank.

But it is nice country (from the videos).. Has to be better in real.


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

I have already been there! nice city


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

rick123 said:


> Gumball was passing one year through Morocco. Tanger - Fez - Marrakech.
> As far I know, there were special preparations made on that trip - Moroccans seem to have very low quality gas, therefore you have to put octane additives to what you tank.
> 
> But it is nice country (from the videos).. Has to be better in real.


Depends on where you tank. If you tank in the middle of nowhere then you can expect low quality. If you tank @ fillingstations like petrom, shell, bp, Afriquia, Total etc, you dont ever need to worry. Either way, normal cars wont EVER have a problem.


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Back to the pics 

Source, Google.


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Some more pics

Source google:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

:cheers: More please...


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Glad you like it Christos! 

Source Flickr:


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

What a kick ass city !!!! Love this shot. really liked how they shot Tangiers in Bourne Ultimatum. :cheers:



Muttie said:


> Source Flickr:


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Glad you like it aswell Hindustani! You should know that hindu-movies are very popular in Morocco. Like SUPERpopular. 

Source Flickr, Google.

Streetscene pics:


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source flickr:

More streetpics


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source google and flickr


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

^^ kay:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Amazing!!


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Muttie said:


> Actually, they were in fact Moors, the actual people that live in Morocco now. So you are totally wrong, the persians never reached al andalus and they actually never been there. Thats why all the mosques and buildings have the same architecture as the buildings in Morocco. Persian art and architecture is very very different.
> 
> For your interests:
> 
> ...



You show fantastic pics of this city, but if you read again, the almohade empire is that one which destroyed the independent al-andalus and make it enter in crisis and then dissapear, those people were called by some kings to fight with the others, but andalusis didn't want them there because they where uncultivated and violent, destroyed many palaces, that invasion was at the end of al andalus. I was talking about the old persian who became islamic, (they were persians but in VIII century they were islamic, but with their culture)
Apart of this Tangier looks clean and luminous, nice!


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Uhm, that doesnt change my point. Which is that the Moorish made al-andalus as it was, its a historic fact. So let's go back to the topic.


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

What are the prices for apartments in Tanger? Some website?


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Looks fabulous, what an amazing place.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

I was there last Monday, It's beautiful!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

www.flickr.com


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

nice update casamor thanks


----------



## ruben.briosa (Dec 30, 2007)

Tânger is a beautiful city!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

www.flickr.com


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

More from Flickr:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice pics Muttie!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics ^^ Muttie :cheers:


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source Google:


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source Flickr:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

I love this city!


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

beautifull city


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source Flickr:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics Muttie kay: once again


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

beautiful ! I think tanger and marrakech best 2 cities in morocco


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I see it now..... I can say i totally agree with you


----------



## CODM (Jul 11, 2008)

zazo said:


> Sorry boy, but south Spain, known as Al-Andalus was never a part of Morocco, where did you hear it?, Morocco was created in 1666 and Al Andalus disappeared in 1492, the same year that Spain discovered America and started its empire and the world power, in 756 became an independent emirate and in 929, because it was very very rich in economy, culture and art the governor decided to create a Caliphate, so in the world there were only two islamic empires, the islamic, with capital in Bagad and Al Andalus, in Córdoba, the people who lived here came from the rich old persian empire and Damasco, not from Morocco, but in 1031 the country was divided in 39 states, starting small civil wars, so some of these kingdoms invited almohades and almoravides, african etnias which founded Marrakech,(actual Morocco) to help them, but almost every andalusi reject of these because they were very uncultivated and brute, (andalusi people were very educated and rich), so they even destroyed a lot of palaces and andalusi villages, these etnias made the cuntry to enter in crisis, and in 1492 it desapeared, some centurys after this, Morocco appered as a country in 1666.
> I just say this because to say something in a forum you just have to know what you're talking about, and not what someone want it to be


review your history little boy:nuts: morocco was founded 1200 years ago by idriss and fes city is proof of that as it was built 1200 years ago and the oldest university in the world was built in the same year 1200 years ago IN FES . i don't know in which country you live but who ever taught you this facts does not have a clue what he is talking about . if you go to WIKEPEDIA you will find out that the MOORS who are moroccans+mauritanians that was one country and ruled spain for 800 years. who build al-hambra then ? sevilla, toledo,cordoba,cadiz,valadolid,and even madrid which means source in arabic ,portugal means oranges in arabic too if all these was not done by moors so who did it? tha vikings right:nuts: the moors gave it that name PORTUGAL and WHEN we say moors we say moroccans+mauritanians that were one nation those days .if their is any one that talks shit in this forum is you unless you wana make your own history your self you can do that but don't expect people to buy it cause every one knows that the MOORS STAYED IN SPAIN FOR 800 YEARS AND THA AL-ANDALUS HISTORY IS THAUGHT IN ALL BIG UNIVERSITIES OF THE WORLD SO LITTLE BOY I ADVICE YOU TO REVISE YOUR LESSONS CAUSE APPARENTLY EITHER YOUR TEATCHER WAS HIGH WHEN GIVING THE LECTURES OR YOU LACK BASIC AMOUNT OF OMEGA3 THAT WOULD MAKE YOU AN AVERAGE INTELIGENT MAN CAUSE RIGHT NOW YOU ARE BELLOW THAT AND YOU ALSO MAKE FOOL OF YOUR SELF AND PERHAPS YOUR COUNTRY TOO:cheers:


----------



## CODM (Jul 11, 2008)

TO ZAZO
I SUGGEST THAT MR KUNTISH OR WHAT THE HELL IT'S NAME IS WHERE YOU HAPPEN TO LIVE STICK TO THE HISTORY OF YOUR VILLAGE KUNTICH CAUSE AL-ANDALUS HISTORY IS TOO SOPHISTICATED FOR SOME ONE THAT LIVES IN KUNTICH.


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Tanger c'estaussi le port et la medina*
































































TANGER est sur mon blog : http://mes-dessins-perso.over-blog.fr/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Old Tangiers is very nice!!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

I don't like medinas, I love Tangier but I prefer the new city! Héhé


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

To get back ontopic again (please dont go offtopic)

Source Google:


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Tanger offre la diversité et le contraste*










Chacun trouve à Tanger ce qu'il cherche


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Yep, the Medina must be kept that way, because thats part of the history of Tangier. Thats why they dont destroy the old part... they do need to renovate it.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Bernard on dirait que tu detestes Tanger! On peut savoir pourquoi?


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

CasaMor said:


> Bernard on dirait que tu detestes Tanger! On peut savoir pourquoi?


Il y a erreur, je pense que Tanger est une des villes les plus extraordinaires du monde (entre l'océan et la mer, entre l'europe et l'afrique), un point de passage et de brassage qui fait la richesse des villes.

Je trouve la ville de Tanger tellement riche que je viens de m'y acheter une petite maison .... dans la medina.

Par contre les immeubles qu'on construit maintenant à Tanger me semblent banaliser la ville comme toutes les villes du monde.
La banlieue de Ho chi minh ville, de St Petersbourg, de Paris, ... ou de Tanger tendent à se ressembler et c'est pour ça que je préfère la vieille ville.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Bah c'est le developpement, une metropole a besoin de grands immeubles et de tours et Tanger est la 2eme ville economique du Maroc, elle doit etre une ville moderne! Apparement tu vas etre decu car elle va beaucoup changer dans les années qui viennent!


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Slaoui said:


>


:applause: :drool:


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> :applause: :drool:


Thank you Christos, like me you like this kind of pics :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Are simply awesome  ^^


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

I heard la medina de tanger is being fix up ?


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Are simply awesome  ^^


Yep, you're right 



karim aboussir said:


> I heard la medina de tanger is being fix up ?


Karim, oui ils vont investir 250.000.000 € ou 314 324 508 $ pour rénover toute la ville !


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Les medinas de Casa et Tanger doivent etre bannies, c'est pas digne de 2 grandes metropoles!


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

CasaMor said:


> Les medinas de Casa et Tanger doivent etre bannies, c'est pas digne de 2 grandes metropoles!


Elles font partie de notre histoire, il faut les rénover pour garder notre patrimoine !


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

oui la veille medina de casablanca il faut l'enlever c'est pas jolie il y a la belle nouvelle medina a casablanca on n'a pas besoin de 2 medinas a casablanca 
c'est bien la medina de tanger sera bien quand elle sera renovee 
mais j'aime bien tanger !! ca devient de plus en plus belle !!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

C'est ma ville preferée au Maroc, j'irai peut etre habiter labas dans quelques années!


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

Faut attendre que ça se développe encore plus !


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Oui justement c'est pour ca que j'ai dit dans quelques années!


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

I am impressed. Looks very clean and posh.


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

Yes, its nickname is “Tangier the white one”


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

tanger area would be my choice to retire


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

When I was young I spent all my summer holidays in a camping in Tangier, my sister told me that that camping is now closed and they will maybe construct new buildings there, it's maybe the TTC or La Perle de Tanger!


----------



## Mister79 (Feb 4, 2007)

The Rollings Stones lived in Tanger and where there often..

They where also inspired by Moroccan music..


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

The Chemical Brothers too, the music of their song Galvanize is moroccan by Najat Attabou!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

CasaMor said:


> The Chemical Brothers too, the music of their song Galvanize is moroccan by Najat Attabou!


Really? Its -one- of my favorit songs


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Yes absolutly, it's so old, I was a little boy! 
Watch this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jS3pXlxVPYk&feature=related


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

CasaMor said:


> Yes absolutly, it's so old, I was a little boy!


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

CasaMor said:


> Yes absolutly, it's so old, I was a little boy!
> Watch this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jS3pXlxVPYk&feature=related


Woooww, the world is so little!:eek2:
:dance:


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

haha, I know this place, haven't been there since 2001! I miss it!


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*à Tanger il y a la plage en plein centre ville*


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Comme j'ai joué sur ce sable! lol


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Like in Casablanca thread, i felt a more european aura in Tangiers. Morocco has a lot of big cities with beach. 

Do this country have a big dicotomy between sea side and interior in terms of population?


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> Like in Casablanca thread, i felt a more european aura in Tangiers. Morocco has a lot of big cities with beach.
> 
> Do this country have a big dicotomy between sea side and interior in terms of population?


Most people do live indeed on the seaside Tanger, Casablanca, Tetouan, Rabat etc are all on the sea. Big interior cities are Marrakech, Fes and Meknes. Seaside areas are ofcourse more mild in terms of climate, interior climate tends to be pretty hot in the summer.


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source flickr:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

I love the last picture! 
Thanks!


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Nice pictures!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics -especially the last one- :cheers: ^^


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

my dream home in the hills of tanger !!! BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Dsl Slaoui, c'est plus fort que moi, quand je trouve des photos je dois les poster lol je ne me retiens pas! 

Source: SSC


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source Picasaweb


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source Picasaweb


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

C'est pas possible comme j'aime cette ville!


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

avenue mohammed 6 j'adore cette avenue c'est tres jolie


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Slaoui said:


>


Very nice


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)




----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)




----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)




----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source Flickr:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice shot/pic  ^^


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

I LOOOOOOOOVE TANGIIIIIIIIERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

Muttie said:


> Source Flickr:


Nice pic


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Daano said:


> Nice pic


Absolutly!


----------



## santa_cruz (Jul 16, 2008)

Muttie said:


> Source Flickr:


The best pic I had seen from Tangier


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Source: www.beurfm.net


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

CasaMor said:


>


Very nice one too


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source Google:


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

^^ Nice!

What are the main air connections to Tangier?


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

rick123 said:


> ^^ Nice!
> 
> What are the main air connections to Tangier?


Paris, Madrid, Barcelona, Cologne, Brussels, Munchen, London, Amsterdam, Marseille

The companies are:

Ryanair, Easyjet, Royal Air Maroc, TUIfly, Iberia, Jet4you, Air Nostrum


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

^^ So mostly from west EU. Anyway, the companies are both low-cost and standard ones..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Muttie said:


>


Very nice pic


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

rick123 said:


> ^^ So mostly from west EU. Anyway, the companies are both low-cost and standard ones..


Yep, a tangier-Paris for example can cost 30 dollars!!
The flights are really cheep between morocco and western europe on those low-cost companies.

For america, africa and asia, the flight are from the airport of Casablanca with national companies.:cheers:


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

just imagine what tanger morocco will be like in 2020 !! wow I will be in my 40's and still in great shape in 2020 
tanger is looking better and better


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

karim aboussir said:


> just imagine what tanger morocco will be like in 2020 !! wow I will be in my 40's and still in great shape in 2020
> tanger is looking better and better


I was thinking the same thing before, now i'm sure!  Last summer when I was there it was really fantastic, completly different of the Tangier that I had in my mind, the city where I spent all of my holidays when I was a little boy!  :cheers:


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

karim aboussir said:


> just imagine what tanger morocco will be like in 2020 !! wow I will be in my 40's and still in great shape in 2020
> tanger is looking better and better





CasaMor said:


> I was thinking the same thing before, now i'm sure!  Last summer when I was there it was really fantastic, completly different of the Tangier that I had in my mind, the city where I spent all of my holidays when I was a little boy!  :cheers:


(thanks to mister70)










Tanger in a couple of years, bahia de tanger and lexus towers


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Daano said:


> (thanks to mister70)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol Nice!  
:cheers:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

www.beurfm.net by abdel1


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

www.beurfm.net by abdel1


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

www.beurfm.net by abdel1


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice updates CasaMor ^^


----------



## Mister79 (Feb 4, 2007)

Source: imageshack.us


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source Google:

A lot of appartments being build @ the coastline























































Center:


----------



## Tomb Raider (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks Muttie, lovely pix


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Yup nice pics! One of my favourite cities on earth!


----------



## MoroccanChica (Mar 20, 2007)

Very beautiful pictures indeed! Tangiers is where I hope to settle if I go back to Morocco kay:


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

to me tanger is the place for retirement 
6 months in morocco 
6 months in USA 
out of the year that is my plan when I retire in 30 years from now 
I know long time to go but hey I always plan way ahead


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics @Muttie indeed


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

www.beurfm.net by abdel1


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

www.beurfm.net by abdel1


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

my 2 big favorite cities are tanger and marrakech and rabat is also very beautiful


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## MoroccanChica (Mar 20, 2007)

@abc: marrakech is nice too but it's too hot hno:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

www.beurfm.net by abdel1


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Last ones are really great :cheers: maybe yes, its hot but still is beautiful...


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Tangier seen from Tarifa, Spain!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com by fighteramy


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

how big is tanger ? I see video the city looks like it sprawls long distance 
just wondering what population is ? not just the city but the metro area of tanger 
my guess is 2 million people in the greater tanger region ??


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

aaabbbccc said:


> how big is tanger ? I see video the city looks like it sprawls long distance
> just wondering what population is ? not just the city but the metro area of tanger
> my guess is 2 million people in the greater tanger region ??


Tangier (city) : 700000
Tangier-Tetouan (region) : 2,5millions


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

cool thanks


----------



## TAHIA DZ 2009 (Feb 9, 2009)

très belle ville allah i barek


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

beurfm.net


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Flickr.com Schwartzray:

A lot of building going on as you can see:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Beauuutiful, I love it!  
Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source Google 










Under C:


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

Typical dance of northern morocco region (Tanger - Tetouan)


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

:lol: Je n'ai pas vu cet episode! Pas mal, j'aime bien!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Muttie said:


>


A very nice photo of Tangiers  thanks kay:


----------



## [MAROC-1] (Jul 8, 2009)

How disapointing up and till now I thought that Tangier was a clean city... not anymore, its like casablanca from what I can see..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

CasaMor said:


> beurfm.net


Very nice photo of Tangier, despite the angly weather during the capture of the photo...


----------



## Mister79 (Feb 4, 2007)

source: imageshack.us


----------



## Mister79 (Feb 4, 2007)

Source: imageshack.us


----------



## Mister79 (Feb 4, 2007)

Source: imageshack.us


----------



## Mister79 (Feb 4, 2007)

Source: imageshack.us


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Mister79 said:


> source: imageshack.us


I like the new multi-floor aparetment buildings in Tangier, like those


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *Luisa B*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *Luisa B*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *Luisa B*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *HEIN RICH™ Fotògraf [www.hein-rich.com]*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*by ~Marjouha*


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

SSC by Muttie


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

SSC by Muttie


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

nice uptades thx


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice updates indeed @CasaMor


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*^^ Thanks Muttie!  *

www.beurfm.net by abdel1


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

CasaMor said:


> www.beurfm.net by abdel1


Amazing photo of Tangiers @CasaMor


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Lee Yi-ying*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Lee Yi-ying*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Lee Yi-ying*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *igor.si*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *igor.si*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *cmphotoroll*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *Photo Sheik*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *Photo Sheik*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *Photo Sheik*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

par *Photo Sheik*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing photos of Tangiers, once again...


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*edited!*

edited!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*Tangier from the ferry!*

by me!


----------



## reda2casa (Sep 11, 2009)

G8 PHOTOS TAKEN BY NIGHT :cheers:


----------



## reda2casa (Sep 11, 2009)

G8 PHOTOS TAKEN BY NIGHT :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos of Tangiers, CasaMor


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source google:


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Google:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

I miss Tangier! 
Nice pics!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice photos indeed from Tangiers


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

google.fr


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

http://secretorient.canalblog.com


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

facebook


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

fb


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The train station of Tangiers is really an awesome, very nice building :cheers:


>


----------



## rick123 (Feb 29, 2008)

^^ Very colorful shots Redalinho! Nice .


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I found this nice photo about Tangiers and today i deside to post it here...:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3974783921/


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

^^ Thanks christos!! Tangier is really a beauty, I miss it!


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Nice pic, the architecture is interesting. Regards.*


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Rekarte said:


> ^^
> thanks for the update, this thread need more often update:yes:


As you wish 


Tanger by JOSE_ANTONIO_BACO, on Flickr


Tanger by JOSE_ANTONIO_BACO, on Flickr


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source, Panoramio. (It says Tetouan @ copyright, but it is Tangier)


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great updates....kay:


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Tanger by Ikaboussen, on Flickr


Tangier 4 by Ikaboussen, on Flickr


La corniche de Tanger by Ikaboussen, on Flickr


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Tanger streetlife by Takfarinas2009, on Flickr


Tanger, Morocco by Takfarinas2009, on Flickr


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Tangier construction by Takfarinas2009, on Flickr


Tangier construction II by Takfarinas2009, on Flickr


Tanger under construction by Takfarinas2009, on Flickr


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

I never saw pictures of Tanger...and I loved the city in the photos!


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Thnx GIM.


58 Tanger, Morocco by FUN-damentals by Susan Clarke, on Flickr


43 Tanger, Morocco by FUN-damentals by Susan Clarke, on Flickr


Alcazaba by Marco La Rosa, on Flickr


_9030055.jpg by Javier Extremera, on Flickr


_9030050.jpg by Javier Extremera, on Flickr


----------



## MarioMadrid (Sep 25, 2012)

CasaMor said:


> South Spain is Moroccan! Andalousia was part of Morocco in the past!


GREETINGS FROM SPAIN


----------



## Caravaggio (Oct 17, 2009)

Just to clarify Southern Spain is similar in many ways to Morocco, Arabian influence is very strong in the south given than in the past the Moors ruled most of Spain for hundreds of years, you can see their influence in everything from the gastronomy to the architecture of the country. They also did much to preserve the knowledge that would most certainly have disappeared had it not been for the moors. While Spain is its own independent country now its heritage is both European and Middle Eastern.


----------



## teystoon (Dec 20, 2007)

by me


----------



## teystoon (Dec 20, 2007)

by Me


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really very nice new photos from Tangiers


----------



## teystoon (Dec 20, 2007)

by Me


----------



## teystoon (Dec 20, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Really very nice new photos from Tangiers


Thank you.. stay tuned more are coming up :cheers2:

by Me..


----------



## teystoon (Dec 20, 2007)

by Me


----------



## teystoon (Dec 20, 2007)

by Me


----------



## teystoon (Dec 20, 2007)

by Me


----------



## teystoon (Dec 20, 2007)

by Me


----------



## teystoon (Dec 20, 2007)

by Me


----------

